# Brew Mate to Brewers Friend v1.26



## oakburner (2/7/15)

So I have the old trusty Brew Mate software for a few years now and really have enjoyed it.

Tonight I downloaded the V1.26 Brewers Friend software which it appears is the new Brew Mate software.....but....buggy..

as soon as you load a few fermentables into the grain section - the ABV jumps to 29% and wont reset regardless of style / batch size / efficiency / vol etc....

IT HAS BUGS... which is a shame because the old software was great and very reliable!!!

Anyone else have this experience of the software recently??

OB..


----------



## Kingy (2/7/15)

I tried setting it up for my mate and was so much hassle. I love my brewmate program i wish i could get it on his computer somehow. The new one is shit. Money ruins everything.


----------

